# Chicago Sky announce expansion draftees



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

What happened to your favorite team's roster?

The Comets lost Keisha Brown, so that opens up space for another bench warming guard.

One of the biggest surprises is Stacy Dales-Schuman being drafted by Chicago after announcing retirement last season with the Mystics. It will be good to see her back on the court in a new situation.

Also, congrats to DeTrina White for being liberated from the Liberty! I like her game a lot, but she needs some strong coaching and Cowans is the man to push her to greater heights (well, she is on the shorty side).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Monarchs lose Newton in expansion draft 



> "It's disappointing to lose Chelsea," said Monarchs head coach and general manager John Whisenant in a released statement. "Losing her is like losing one of my daughters. Being a second-round draft pick and starting for us, I'm not sure if that really has occurred that much in the past, much less starting for a championship team. Chicago recognized Chelsea's contributions to a winning team so they chose her. It's a sad day for the Monarchs, me personally, the team and the fans as well."


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Great to have SDS back. I thought she retired way too young anyway. Bad news for the 'Narchs, especially since Demya is pregnant.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Great to have SDS back. I thought she retired way too young anyway. Bad news for the 'Narchs, especially since Demya is pregnant.


Pregnant? I totally forgot about that factor in the WNBA... :clown:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Belly up to the 21st Century, Free Arsenal...women get to do all kinds of things these days, and we still cook the babies...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Belly up to the 21st Century, Free Arsenal...women get to do all kinds of things these days, and we still cook the babies...LOL :biggrin:


I know all about them doing all kinds of things, I just forgot about the Babies. :angel:


----------

